# My Wild Caught Imbellis



## Setsuna

This is a short video of my wild imbellis. tell me wat you guys think of him. i personally love him with all my heart. 100% natural beauty!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkUW9R_i8os


----------



## DiiQue

Gorgeous fish! Where did you get him? I'm jealous... =)


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Wow he's gorgeous! I love his blue cheeks. What are you getting him to flare at and any reason why he IS flaring at it? Lol


----------



## Setsuna

LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> Wow he's gorgeous! I love his blue cheeks. What are you getting him to flare at and any reason why he IS flaring at it? Lol


Hes flaring at a Back end of a black plastic spoon why hes flaring at it? Its baisc betta instinct. Anything thats black try it with your betta


----------



## homegrown terror

i want one of these SO. BADLY.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Haha I tried to put a black pen up to 2 of my bettas and they bolted xD. Lol he came back though.


----------



## PitGurl

He is beautiful! Did you get him from Pibk on AB?


----------



## Mo

He's amazing! And why do all of your fish hate sticks? Lol. They always flare at them in the vids you share


----------



## Setsuna

Mo said:


> He's amazing! And why do all of your fish hate sticks? Lol. They always flare at them in the vids you share


I always use that to get them to flare lol


----------



## Setsuna

PitGurl said:


> He is beautiful! Did you get him from Pibk on AB?


He was from pibk but he was never listed on AB. I had asked him personally to find me one like this. This guy was a hard find.


----------



## Setsuna

LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> Haha I tried to put a black pen up to 2 of my bettas and they bolted xD. Lol he came back though.


Try it a few times he'll flare at it


----------



## PitGurl

My pair of Guitar Smaragdina is from PibK. He's got beautiful fish and is really nice. My pair wouldnt spawn so contacted him and asked if he had another male. He said he didnt but he searched around till he found one for me. The new male should be here next week. Hopefully he'll spawn with my female.


----------



## Setsuna

PitGurl said:


> My pair of Guitar Smaragdina is from PibK. He's got beautiful fish and is really nice. My pair wouldnt spawn so contacted him and asked if he had another male. He said he didnt but he searched around till he found one for me. The new male should be here next week. Hopefully he'll spawn with my female.


Kool


----------



## crowntaillove

he is beautiful!


----------



## yappa

He is gorgeous & wild!!!!


----------



## Setsuna

Thanks for liking him too


----------



## Maddybelle

He is gorgeous! Are they much different from _splendens_?


----------



## Setsuna

Maddybelle said:


> He is gorgeous! Are they much different from _splendens_?


Im not sure about size cause i havent own a wild splenden yet but as far as colors imbellis has metallic green gill cover and scales a red tip at the bottom of the anal fin and theres a hatchet shape red on the cladual fin. Imbellis is much longer i think


----------



## Karebear13

haha my nails are painted black right now and I put my hand in there to pick up a pellet that sank and he didn't find and Benz flared at my nail then attacked it!

BEAUTIFUL fish btw! want one so bad!!!! he is just amazing


----------



## Setsuna

Karebear13 said:


> haha my nails are painted black right now and I put my hand in there to pick up a pellet that sank and he didn't find and Benz flared at my nail then attacked it!
> 
> BEAUTIFUL fish btw! want one so bad!!!! he is just amazing


Heap a healthy betta would flare at any black pen that is pointed at them


----------



## polukoff

That's really cool I just tried it with a black sharpie and they really do flare at it. :lol:


----------



## PinkGuava

zoo nraug kawg. pretty guy.


----------



## xShainax

I tried it with Lucifer 2, he swam away


----------



## Setsuna

PinkGuava said:


> zoo nraug kawg. pretty guy.


hahahahahaha nice im hmong too


----------



## Setsuna

xShainax said:


> I tried it with Lucifer 2, he swam away


show it to him when hes active


----------



## xShainax

Bazooka Joe was like "I am going to kill you." When he saw it


----------



## Setsuna

xShainax said:


> Bazooka Joe was like "I am going to kill you." When he saw it


hahahhaaha


----------



## yappa

When I show mirror he runs around like his home is on fire! But black stick he stands and flares at it!!! Moves the same way yours does in the video...


----------



## tpocicat

Such a beautiful fish! Are they hard to find? I'd love to have one, or two, or a lot.


----------



## Setsuna

tpocicat said:


> Such a beautiful fish! Are they hard to find? I'd love to have one, or two, or a lot.


they are not but there isnt much pure breeds out there in the wild anymore. this guy was requested for a long time


----------



## tpocicat

Darn!


----------



## Setsuna

tpocicat said:


> Darn!


i do have a spawn from this pure wild pair if you want a pair i will let you know when they are ready


----------



## Friendlyfishies

So imbellis are wild caught betta? Ill have to try the black pen trick lol, that sounds interesting.


----------



## Setsuna

Friendlyfishies said:


> So imbellis are wild caught betta? Ill have to try the black pen trick lol, that sounds interesting.


Yes sir imbellis are pure natural from the wild my pair was wild caught from the same source


----------



## tpocicat

Setsuna said:


> i do have a spawn from this pure wild pair if you want a pair i will let you know when they are ready


Let me know! How much do you want for them? Since you're in Sacramento, I could drive up when they are ready (save shipping charges). Just let me know when they are ready. Thanks so much!!!:-D


----------



## Setsuna

tpocicat said:


> Let me know! How much do you want for them? Since you're in Sacramento, I could drive up when they are ready (save shipping charges). Just let me know when they are ready. Thanks so much!!!:-D


np bro i'll let you know when they are ready to leave the breeding tank. right now the first batch is 3 weeks old only


----------



## tpocicat

Bro??? I'm a 62 year old female. 
No problem, I'll need to buy and cycle a new tank in the meantime.


----------



## buddhauser

Wow ive never seen a wild like yours. How much do you think youd sell them for? The black pen thing must be an old asian secret lolll my dad showed me this technique when i first got into bettas. I use a black pen cap, guess it kinda looks like a foe so fhey protect their territory.


----------



## Setsuna

buddhauser said:


> Wow ive never seen a wild like yours. How much do you think youd sell them for? The black pen thing must be an old asian secret lolll my dad showed me this technique when i first got into bettas. I use a black pen cap, guess it kinda looks like a foe so fhey protect their territory.


it depends on how hard and how much money i spent raising them.


----------



## Setsuna

tpocicat said:


> Bro??? I'm a 62 year old female.
> No problem, I'll need to buy and cycle a new tank in the meantime.


LMAO im very sorry


----------



## tpocicat

Setsuna said:


> LMAO im very sorry


 It's really not a problem . I just don't want to come to get my imbellis 2,4,6...) and have you looking for some guy! I seriously can't wait.


----------



## asukabetta

drooool XD nice find!


----------



## Setsuna

tpocicat said:


> It's really not a problem . I just don't want to come to get my imbellis 2,4,6...) and have you looking for some guy! I seriously can't wait.


the first batch is 3 weeks old.


----------



## Maddybelle

Pictures! Maddy demands pictures! Maybe you should make a thread in the spawn log section.


----------



## chadi

Setsuna said:


> hahahahahaha nice im hmong too


i was just thinking about how stereotypical that music was, then i saw your name. lol. im hmong too, im from wisconsin. beautiful fish you got there.


----------



## Setsuna

chadi said:


> i was just thinking about how stereotypical that music was, then i saw your name. lol. im hmong too, im from wisconsin. beautiful fish you got there.


thanks that make 3 hmong on this forum now.


----------



## tpocicat

Setsuna said:


> the first batch is 3 weeks old.


 Yes, I know...will you be posting any pictures of the little ones?


----------



## babystarz

Gorgeous Setsuna, can't wait to see how the fry turn out! How big was the first spawn? And remind me, did you separate the pair into a breeding tank?


----------



## Setsuna

This is pictures of them


----------



## Setsuna

babystarz said:


> Gorgeous Setsuna, can't wait to see how the fry turn out! How big was the first spawn? And remind me, did you separate the pair into a breeding tank?


theres about 100+ that survived and no i didnt separate the parents the l let them roam the tank. Dad just chased the mom here and there but no damage done to the female


----------



## Coppermoon

Put me down for 2 pairs!!! I have Betta rubra right now, and fry from unrelated pairs.


----------



## tpocicat

I have a 30gallon tall. I only have 2 blue tetras and some snails in it right now. Would imbellis do well in a tall, or would they do better by themselves in a shorter tank? I plan on getting a bristlenose pleco for the 30 tall also.


----------



## Setsuna

tpocicat said:


> I have a 30gallon tall. I only have 2 blue tetras and some snails in it right now. Would imbellis do well in a tall, or would they do better by themselves in a shorter tank? I plan on getting a bristlenose pleco for the 30 tall also.


i think they do better with themselves in a 10g tank. 10G is perfect for them and a bit of plants their colors will shine just like my male


----------



## Setsuna

Coppermoon said:


> Put me down for 2 pairs!!! I have Betta rubra right now, and fry from unrelated pairs.


pm me remind me


----------



## Coppermoon

Setsuna...are you a member of IBC? wondering if we might know each other through there???


----------



## Setsuna

Coppermoon said:


> Setsuna...are you a member of IBC? wondering if we might know each other through there???


sadly im not i been trying to but no luck. i dont know how to sign up or wat i got to do to get in


----------



## tpocicat

Go to ibcbettas.org, the instructions are there on how to join.


----------



## Coppermoon

tpocicat said:


> Go to ibcbettas.org, the instructions are there on how to join.


Yep!!! We have a new webpage, so if you saved the link a yr ago or so, it wont work. You have to manually type it in.

You should join the SMP too (Species Maintenance Program)...I think that is the name...I can never remember the name correctly. Anyway, it is to keep the captive population of wilds healthy.


----------



## Setsuna

Coppermoon said:


> Yep!!! We have a new webpage, so if you saved the link a yr ago or so, it wont work. You have to manually type it in.
> 
> You should join the SMP too (Species Maintenance Program)...I think that is the name...I can never remember the name correctly. Anyway, it is to keep the captive population of wilds healthy.


kool i will join as soon as i get money from you guys ^^


----------



## PinkGuava

Sweet!


----------



## Setsuna

Hey guys I know a few of you been wanting to see them so here's a link to the video this was recorded from my iphone5 not sure about the quality yet if it's not good I'll retake from camera but yea enjoy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjU0Uf81gPI&list=UUuXe7rWj7aL5jnoeKYRI2AQ&index=1&feature=plcp

There seems to be 100+ frys that made it. I'm very happy


----------



## Setsuna

Also I just bought another wild caught imbellis and a pair of wild caught guitar smaragdina just waiting for them to get here. I will take pictures and videos after they get here and settle in. If your wondering how I get my Bettas or where I get it from. It's because I have relatives in the southeast Asia side that finds them for me


----------



## PinkGuava

Setsuna said:


> Also I just bought another wild caught imbellis and a pair of wild caught guitar smaragdina just waiting for them to get here. I will take pictures and videos after they get here and settle in. If your wondering how I get my Bettas or where I get it from. It's because I have relatives in the southeast Asia side that finds them for me


You are one lucky son of a betta. I never got to know any of my cousins from Laos. :shake:


----------



## Setsuna

PinkGuava said:


> You are one lucky son of a betta. I never got to know any of my cousins from Laos. :shake:


Well i didnt know them too but my dad forced me to so yea


----------



## tpocicat

That's fantastic! Your imbellis (males) are so beautiful. Since my people came from Europe, I don't have any people in Asia (that I know of).


----------



## Setsuna

tpocicat said:


> That's fantastic! Your imbellis (males) are so beautiful. Since my people came from Europe, I don't have any people in Asia (that I know of).


You'll like picking from the breeding tank or maybe i might separate them i dont want males fighting


----------



## Chuckee

OMIGOD! I'm literally green with envy and grinning like an idiot at how beautiful that creature is! Lucky, Lucky you! I love those, jewels of life!
Now I'm gonna go and rock in my corner _"pretty pretty pretty pretty"_


----------



## Perry the platypus

Nice. At one point something comes out of his mouth. Is that a tongue?


----------



## Setsuna

Perry the platypus said:


> Nice. At one point something comes out of his mouth. Is that a tongue?


Not sure Wat you saw lol


----------



## Perry the platypus

It looked pink and flat.


----------



## Setsuna

Perry the platypus said:


> It looked pink and flat.


Mark the min/sec so we can see


----------



## Perry the platypus

41-43 seconds.


----------



## Setsuna

Perry the platypus said:


> 41-43 seconds.


he opened his mouth yea but other then that idk


----------



## Perry the platypus

Maybe I'm just seeing things.


----------



## Setsuna

these are my new wilds that i just recently bought 
Imbellis Male Wild caught from the same source from the one in the video








Wild Caught Splenden Male


----------



## ChibreneyDragon

My gods he is gorgeous!


----------



## Setsuna

ChibreneyDragon said:


> My gods he is gorgeous!


thanks, all natural beauty


----------



## Perry the platypus

Where do you buy them?


----------



## Setsuna

my imbellis will always come from malaysia as for the splenden that guys from thailand


----------



## tpocicat

They are so beautiful! I know the females are more brownish, but the males certainly make up for it.


----------



## Setsuna

tpocicat said:


> They are so beautiful! I know the females are more brownish, but the males certainly make up for it.


that they do


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love there colors.


----------



## Setsuna

ChoclateBetta said:


> I love there colors.


i do too. this is the first splenden that i seen with the best colors on him


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I like fighter type they just have an interesting look.


----------



## Mahachai

Awesome imbellis. But, one question is he really 100%? Since many of Penang's natural imbellis habitats were already destroyed by urbanization and captive bred releases. And I know that you can still catch imbellis from nearby city streams and swamps.


----------



## Setsuna

Mahachai said:


> Awesome imbellis. But, one question is he really 100%? Since many of Penang's natural imbellis habitats were already destroyed by urbanization and captive bred releases. And I know that you can still catch imbellis from nearby city streams and swamps.


yes he is a pure blood wild caught from creeks and dead steams that havent been messed with. i saw pictures of location catch sites also


----------



## Mahachai

Setsuna said:


> yes he is a pure blood wild caught from creeks and dead steams that havent been messed with. i saw pictures of location catch sites also


That's cool. Hopefully it's a secret isolated place because I bet a lot of people would be going there and try to catch them too. :-? It's just really wrong when I read about breeders who would release splendens into their habitats just to create a more superior fighter.


----------



## Setsuna

Mahachai said:


> That's cool. Hopefully it's a secret isolated place because I bet a lot of people would be going there and try to catch them too. :-? It's just really wrong when I read about breeders who would release splendens into their habitats just to create a more superior fighter.


Its true that they do that but only to the places that they know and catch only


----------



## Mahachai

Setsuna said:


> Its true that they do that but only to the places that they know and catch only


Either way, it totally destroy every Imbellis habitat they touched. According to this article, this fella says natural Imbellis habitats don't exist anymore around Penang. http://jyliew.tripod.com/som1.htm


----------



## finnfinnfriend

In the video he looks like mint green! So cool! Does he look like that in person?


----------



## Setsuna

finnfinnfriend said:


> In the video he looks like mint green! So cool! Does he look like that in person?


kinda but not really


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Just light green then?


----------



## Setsuna

finnfinnfriend said:


> Just light green then?


kinda like a metallic green/emerald


----------



## tpocicat

They are so beautiful. When I get mine, I'll try to find some unrelated outcrosses to keep the fry going strong.


----------



## Setsuna

tpocicat said:


> They are so beautiful. When I get mine, I'll try to find some unrelated outcrosses to keep the fry going strong.


why not just keep the bloodline going by breeding brothers and sisters?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Inbreeding does not stregthen the fish though.


----------



## Setsuna

ChoclateBetta said:


> Inbreeding does not strengthen the fish though.


true but would you rather keep the purity of the bloodline or mix it up


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Linebreeding a few lines can help the linages you have.


----------



## babystarz

ChoclateBetta said:


> Linebreeding a few lines can help the linages you have.


The issue for wilds is, their variations are highly dependent on where they came from. Mixing an ocellata from a stagnant high pH pool and an ocellata from a clear stream would mean you're diluting the regionally developed natural genetics. Keeping strains pure is important because they are being wiped out in nature. So you have to be careful about which fish you breed together to avoid messing around with special traits that only occur in a specific locality. Some wild specimens are sold along with the name of the nearest town they were found by specifically to ensure that the buyer knows what strain they are.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Linebreeding that strain then.


----------



## tpocicat

I want to keep the strain pure, but also strong without too much inbreeding.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Do you use linebreeding?


----------



## tpocicat

Usually that's what I do as long as they fry are vibrant and healthy.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I hope to line breed show guppies someday.


----------



## Setsuna

My breeding video is up in the breeding betta section of the forum check it out


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Is there any difference in breeding between Imbellis and Splendens.


----------



## Setsuna

ChoclateBetta said:


> Is there any difference in breeding between Imbellis and Splendens.


Its the samething nothing different because they are both bubble nesters its the samething but if your gonna breed a wild type pair its different from breeding a home breed betta theres gonna be a slight different


----------



## ChoclateBetta

What kind?


----------



## babystarz

ChoclateBetta said:


> What kind?


I can't say this is true for all wild breeders, but many of us let them dictate how things go. Since couples/communities can be kept together full time, they can spawn more or less continuously. This means that the traditional conditioning, separation and introduction of the female and removal of the female kind of go out the window. In fact, many people end up keeping reverse trios (2 males, 1 female) in one tank so that one male doesn't get exhausted and die from malnutrition. This is especially important for mouthbrooders, who go without eating for up to 20 days.

I think Setsuna does set up breeding tanks for her wilds, I personally just keep them in a breeding setup full time. Most species will not eat their own fry. But I don't care if I get small spawns either. Setsuna has so far had quite big spawns.

Wild bubblenesters also sometimes create their bubblenest somewhere below the surface, which makes it kind of hard to be very involved as a breeder 

And mouthbrooder fry are at least 2 weeks old when they emerge from dad's mouth, which means they skip those first two weeks of fry food because they're big enough to go straight to eating BBS and micro worms.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I want a mouthbrooder someday.


----------



## babystarz

ChoclateBetta said:


> I want a mouthbrooder someday.


They're really, really cool. I started out with just bubblenesters but I quickly started to love the mouthbrooders. It's so neat to have a community tank of them. I'm just about to get a new species next Tuesday too!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I plan to keep mostly chocolates and yellows. I want B.Imbellis and a mouthbrooder.


----------



## Setsuna

I just got my other male imbellis last night from julie tran(picked it up at her store)
Heres a video of both my imbellis males flaring at eachother https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bRHtKp6mPU


----------



## tpocicat

So beautiful


----------



## ChoclateBetta

He seems very interesting I love the blue on his gills.


----------



## Setsuna

ChoclateBetta said:


> He seems very interesting I love the blue on his gills.


my cousin from Merced is bring me a pair of 5 star fighters to me this sat/tomorrow so i'll see how diff they are from regular bettas and wild types


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Thanks. I am sad to say I am not getting a 5 gallon tank.


----------



## Setsuna

ChoclateBetta said:


> Thanks. I am sad to say I am not getting a 5 gallon tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am hoping to boost plant growth in my ten gallon instead. CO2 injector because Bettas tolerate CO2 very well and a better light.


----------



## Hallyx

Setsuna said:


> my cousin from Merced....


Would he be a member here whose screen-name is karpediem? He's from Merced. Big commercial breeder. First breeder on my friends list.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

What?


----------



## Setsuna

Hallyx said:


> Would he be a member here whose screen-name is karpediem? He's from Merced. Big commercial breeder. First breeder on my friends list.


Sorry i dont think hes a member here


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I never heard of that member either. But there are thousands of members so there might be one.


----------



## tpocicat

Setsuna, I haven't heard anything about your fry for awhile. How are they doing? Are any getting close to selling age yet?


----------



## Setsuna

tpocicat said:


> Setsuna, I haven't heard anything about your fry for awhile. How are they doing? Are any getting close to selling age yet?


yes they are still growing some re bigger then others i took the bigger ones out to a diff tank the bigger ones can eat bloodworms now but still hard to tell male from female give me 1 more month also pm me plz


----------



## ChibreneyDragon

Do you have any photos of the fry? Im sure they are beautiful!


----------



## Setsuna

this is the lastest video i have of the frys for those of you that havent seen them 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtOGzUHG5Jg


----------



## dramaqueen

Karpediem is a member here.


----------



## tpocicat

Your fry look so much like splendins fry at that age. I can see why you can't tell male from female yet. I promise to be patient and wait until you can tell them apart.
I have a tank set up and cycling right now.


----------



## Setsuna

tpocicat said:


> Your fry look so much like splendins fry at that age. I can see why you can't tell male from female yet. I promise to be patient and wait until you can tell them apart.
> I have a tank set up and cycling right now.


Heres another one this is newer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQNxy6bG9-k


----------



## Myates

Cute! But wow that is a lot of food! lol


----------



## Setsuna

Myates said:


> Cute! But wow that is a lot of food! lol


They finish all of that


----------



## tpocicat

They look very healthy!  How many do you think you have? The video looks like a very large number.


----------



## Setsuna

tpocicat said:


> They look very healthy! How many do you think you have? The video looks like a very large number.


looks to be 100+


----------



## tpocicat

That's fantastic!


----------



## Setsuna

tpocicat said:


> That's fantastic!



Hope you like them ^^


----------



## ChibreneyDragon

Ahhh! So beautiful! Have any caught your eye for continuation?


----------



## Setsuna

ChibreneyDragon said:


> Ahhh! So beautiful! Have any caught your eye for continuation?


No, not yet


----------



## Setsuna




----------



## tpocicat

They are so beautiful! I can't take my eyes off them.


----------



## Setsuna

tpocicat said:


> They are so beautiful! I can't take my eyes off them.


Im glad you like them


----------



## tpocicat

Setsuna,

I just wanted to let you know that my imbellis that I got from you are still doing well. I got some black worms for them, and they LOVE them! I gave them a rather large amount for them, and none remained within 10 minutes.


----------



## Setsuna

tpocicat said:


> Setsuna,
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that my imbellis that I got from you are still doing well. I got some black worms for them, and they LOVE them! I gave them a rather large amount for them, and none remained within 10 minutes.


Are they showing colors yet?


----------



## tpocicat

Yes, the males are showing their colors. I'm not good at getting pictures, but I'll try when I get time. Right now, I'm training for a new job, and I have to be there by 6:30 AM. Not much time for me time, I'm afraid.


----------



## phikhanhs

hehehe I buy wild caught imellis pair from the same sources you got it from I think


----------

